# 77g Lake Tanganiykan



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I've always considered having an African tank, but now that I finally have the time to put into it, the place to put it and - the money to do it, I've finally created one.

Current stock:

neolamprologus pectoralis x 4
julichromis regani x 3
neolamprolongus lelupi x 1
neolamprolongus multifasciatus x 7
cyprichromis leptosoma utinta x 12






























I'm still considering changing the rock work. I found all of these rocks individually in different areas off the ocean. I wanted to go with zebra rock, but I couldn't find anything big enough.

More pictures to come when I'm happy with the current setup. Thanks for looking!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

View attachment 8684


Tank shot update.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank shot update.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow bud, pretty good stock in there already! looks great!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I added some new stock in today.

2x julichromis transcriptus
9x neolamprolongus multifasciatus

The julies were not well received by the rest of them. They ALL came out of hiding and cornered them, it was quite the sight. They were even being nipped by the multis. I put my hand in there to break them up and the juli's sought refuge under some rocks, so they should be alright once the rest of them warm up to their new tank mates.

However; the multis when added - immediately went to the existing colonies shells and were met with hostility. I turned the lights off to try and let them rash it out before I do the next feeding. We'll see how it goes.

I acclimated the new arrivals for about 3 hours, and moved half of the shells from the existing multi colony that were not being used into the other side of the tank. I thought the new colony would seek refuge there, but apparently they didn't.
I also added a few new rocks to create more caves, and moved some sand around to allow for hiding places.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking good so far!


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

let's get it popular"Tanganiykan" "Tanganiykan" "Tanganiykan"!!:bigsmile:


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

What's the update? Are the new stock and old stock getting along?


----------

